# Recommendations for a military or NASA style nylon/velcro strap for Moon Watch (not a NATO or Zulu).



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

New Moon Watch owner here and I'm loving it!

Currently have it on the included NASA style nylon strap. Can anyone recommend a similar mil-style/NASA type velcro strap? I have tons of NATOs and Zulus but this whole nylon velcro set-up has caught my fancy. Want to know what's out there. Funds are depleted so economical options would be a plus.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The leather Nato on the PVD Moon Watch is real nice


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Was going to recommend a Kizzi until I read the last sentence. I had to save up for it, but it was worth it.









https://www.seb12100030.com/


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Was going to recommend a Kizzi until I read the last sentence. I had to save up for it, but it was worth it.
> 
> View attachment 12614619
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll need to save up as well. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Try: GasGasBones

Lots of custom made nylon Velcro straps.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Totally forgot that there was another thread on this until the GasGasBones recommendation. anzac1957 showed off his GGB and they look nice as well.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/moon-watch-straps-4236274.html


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

The Gas Gas Bones custom made straps.. SPV1.5 in tan and the Zero Zero in green..









Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X90F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

anzac1957 said:


> The Gas Gas Bones custom made straps.. SPV1.5 in tan and the Zero Zero in green..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great suggestions! Just ordered a GasGasBones SPV-1. I did notice in these pics that the metal ring seems to be on the side towards the wearer unlike the included nylon strap which on the opposite end.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> Great suggestions! Just ordered a GasGasBones SPV-1. I did notice in these pics that the metal ring seems to be on the side towards the wearer unlike the included nylon strap which on the opposite end.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Can attach other way round if you prefer.


----------

